# Moving from Ireland



## Topcat (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all
I am posting to get some advise.

I was in canada years ago when i was young with my family and was captivated by the open spaces.

I am now an architectural Technician working for the department of defence. I was thinking of my future reciently with the serious downturn in the economy. Now i should state i am not at risk of loosing my job and dont think i will ever be as long as i want to stay. If i move it will be a lifestyle decision. I have a Wife (unskilled) and 2 young children. I have to take this into consideration as if i was just looking after myself i would just do it. 

I have a cousin who lives in Calgary although i have not seen her in years. I think i would like to move there in a couple of years. I am 36 now and would be at least 38 when i would be in a position to move. 

I would like to stay in the construction area. I am a qualified carpenter, I also have a Diploma in Architectural Technology and I am currently doing a UK masters in Building Surveying. 

I would not be inclined to sell my home in Ireland imediatly but would like to rent it out with the rental income covering the mortgage payments. 

My question (at last) is how employable would i be. And what is my best course of action. Should i start the PR application soon. Would my age go against me.

Regards


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome Topcat,
I am amazed at the number of people form Ireland who are considering moving here at the moment.
As a qualified carpenter you should be able to get into Cananda quite easily. Employability is hard to say right now. Your skills are in demand but I feel there will be less jobs around so more competition to get the jobs. Approach it in the right way and there are still opportunities.

Your age will not be a problem, for next few years at least.
With your application, its hard to say how long it may take, there was a change to the system in Dec last year and they are allegedly saying new applicants will get their visas in a year. Can't see it myself. 
Getting you application in will ensure you can work more closely to your 2 year timescales. If you get your visas before, you will have a year to land in Canada. You could always land and then return to Ireland to sort your move out, to give you some more time.

Job research and area research should be high on the list of priorities too. 
Louise


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Send your CV To Beacon Construction in Victoria BC.....Good Luck


----------



## Topcat (Feb 7, 2009)

crockett said:


> Send your CV To Beacon Construction in Victoria BC.....Good Luck


How much would you need to earn to have a reasonable standard of living in Calgary. What is monthly rent for a 3 bed home and what other charges would be required Eg Rates.


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry mate,I don`t live in Calgary...But with $1.80 to the pound I`m glad I`m going back to blighty and not coming this way. I just hope for my selfish sake the $ stays strong to the GBP.


----------



## Topcat (Feb 7, 2009)

crockett said:


> Sorry mate,I don`t live in Calgary...But with $1.80 to the pound I`m glad I`m going back to blighty and not coming this way. I just hope for my selfish sake the $ stays strong to the GBP.


Why are you going back. Did it not work for you. Why?

How do you think the cost of living where you are compares with UK

I am in euro zone so this is not as big a problem.


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

I misss the Pies


----------



## Topcat (Feb 7, 2009)

crockett said:


> I misss the Pies


Im sure you could get them sent to you. It would be cheaper than moving back. 

I am in the Irish Army and know about being away from home for long spells and it can be the sillyiest things you might miss. For me it was proper Tea.


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought some pies in Victoria BC, I thought it would be nice to find a good pie!.....It was pastry with spam in it!!


----------

